# RIP Johnny



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/01/23/ar...carson.html?hp


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

It's too bad, we all have to go sometime and 79 is a bit too young. But he led a charmed life so in that respect I say congrats Johnny, RIP.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

At the gym today (not boasting, just trying to keep my weight down and my bone density up  ) I saw so many people watching the TVs with Johnny Carson tributes on them while they were on the treadmills. Some folks just stood around to watch and laugh out loud. It's funny how you can miss someone all over again. He was a very classy man.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I got to see one of my favorite clips: Ed Ames tossing a tomahawk at the outline of a man, and hitting "that spot". Johnny's reaction: "I didn't know you were a pioneer mohel!" He had Jack Benny's deadpan, Bob Hope's razor-sharp comebacks, and a healthy dose of humanity. Too bad that included a weakness for cigarettes.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Class act, Class Guy, they just don't make em like that anymore. Tis the end of an era.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

"GOD BLESS YOU" Johnny !!! You will always be a class act and a Great entertainer....................See you on the other side.


----------

